# stuffed mushrooms...



## master_dman (May 6, 2008)

With all the sausage grinders in here.. I'm surprised I don't see more of these posts.

True, I didn't smoke these, but I'm sure I'll be attempting that soon.

I just put some mild pork sausage in, topped it with gratuitous amounts of mozzerella cheese, bake for 20 minutes or so... and you have some fine tasting snacks.

Anyone care to share their special recipe with everyone?


----------



## bb53chevpro (May 6, 2008)

Awesome. Gonna try this one in the smoker. Maybe wrap in bacon too.
Andy.


----------



## allen (May 6, 2008)

what kind of mushrooms and at what temp? and how long?


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 6, 2008)

Ooooooo.....<drool>.....bacon-wrapped sausage & mushroom ABT's.....<drool>


----------



## ron50 (May 6, 2008)

I use to take the stems, chop them finely and sautee them in butter with finely chopped onion. You can add anything that base: peppers, apples, ground meat. Top with some breadcrumbs and add some aromatic herbs and you are all set. 

I always used the large gourmet stuffing mushrooms; more room for the stuffing that way.


----------



## master_dman (May 6, 2008)

I'm not sure.. but I think they are just called button mushrooms.
You can get them in any grocery store.. usually they come in a little plastic tub with saran wrap over the top.. but you can buy them in bulk as well.. They are usually bigger in bulk.

Just pop the stem out, rinse in cold water to get the dirt off, set them in cake pan upside down..(in the q-views above, I used a 9-9 brownie pan).. roll up little balls of sausage, stick them in the mushroom cap.. and cover with the cheese.. 

I bake them at 350 for about 20 minutes, just till the sausage is done.  Could take longer depending on how much sausage you stuff into them.

I usually put the stems inbetween the upside-down mushroom caps to keep the cheese from settling to the bottom and burning in the bottom of the pan.

This the most simple recipe.. I'm hoping some others will join in like Ron50 and give me some variations..

Takes about 5 minutes to prepare.. Just be carefull and don't just pop a whole one in your mouth fresh out of the oven.. the grease is REALLY hot.
I put them on a plate and cut them in half first.


----------



## capt dan (May 6, 2008)

I do them too, but I brown the sausage first along with  garlic and onions in  the mix. Spoon it into the caps while still warm and into a preheated oven with  crumbled blue cheese on top, dusted with a spriinkle of cajun seasoning. Have also done a mix of half sausage(browned) and real stuffing, with Mozzy on top, in the oven at 350   8-12 minutes


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 6, 2008)

When I worked at the country club we would do them for wedding receptions and such.....pretty much like Ron started.....but, we would also add real crab meat and fresh grated parmesan cheese.....then into the oven for about 10 minutes at 325.
A variation for a bit milder taste....substitute shallots for onions.

These things are kinda like fattys.....your imagination is the limit.  The mushroom is going to take on a lot of flavor from whatever you stuff into it....so GO WILD!!....ya still get to eat the mistakes...lol

L8r,
Eric


----------



## justsmoke2 (May 6, 2008)

I mix in cream cheese and cook Bob evans origional sausage.  Then top with garlic salt or garlic powder to your taste.


----------



## teeotee (May 6, 2008)

Haven't done any in the smoker yet. I may well now. Altho i'm the only mushroom eater in our house so they will be all for me, not such a bad thing 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .

Will post em when i do.


----------



## richoso1 (May 6, 2008)

Rooms are my favorite, got to go out and get some!


----------



## chargrilled (May 6, 2008)

Good lookin appitizers there my friend!!!

We have taken portabellas carved the stems out and stuffed them with cream cheese seafood spread set on grill till the spread starts drippin everywhere take em off let cool for a min, cut into wedges and serve.  When I met my wife she wouldnt touch a mushroom now between some concoctions on the grill and morels that I have served she loves the things.

PS I am going to have to try the stuffing with pork saus and sprinkle with cheese next. thanks!!!


----------



## dingle (May 6, 2008)

Be careful when rinsing these little sponges with water. I usually just use a wet/damp cloth or paper towel to get the dirt off. Otherwise while cooking a whole lot of water can form in the bottom of your pan. Just a little tip.


----------



## cinnamonkc (May 6, 2008)

Mushrooms
I mix 1 block cream cheese, white onion, pre-cooked bacon crumbled up (about 6 pieces), garlic powder and a little onion salt.  I precook the mushrooms until just before tender because the cheese misture doesn't take long.  Stuff the mushrooms and bake until cheese if soft and warm through.

I also will nuke them.  About 3 minutes empty and then another 2 once stuffed.

They're basic but really good!!

KC


----------



## nomorecoop (May 8, 2008)

Keep us posted.  I was at a trade show last week & they served smoked mushrooms with sausage/cheese & crab meat/cheese.

My first thought was how to do these in the smoker & for how long.  Was going to do a trial run this weekend, but got sidetracked in the grocery store


----------



## fireguy (May 8, 2008)

dont know HOW I MISSED THIS ONE, BUT THEY LOOK SUPER!!!! GOOD JOB


----------



## waysideranch (May 9, 2008)

Nice shroooms.


----------



## diesel fanatic (May 9, 2008)

Chop the stems, and sautee in butter with onions and garlic. Then cool, and add parm cheese, bread crumbs, and chopped shrimp.  Stuff and grill!!!!  Sometimes throw a piece of bacon on top.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (May 9, 2008)

Master_dman,
     Nice looking mushrooms. After reading your post, I went off the grocery store and bought a supply of a dozen of the large white shrooms, some sausage, bacon etc. I then got home, washed the shrooms and mixed the sausage with some finely chopped onions, garlic powder and other spices. I then stuffed all the shrooms with the mixture and topped some of them with blu cheese, some with mozzi and some with parmasian. Then topped them with a quarter slice of bacon. 
      They all turned out edible and were very tasty. But some observations..... first, I didn't get into trouble with washing the shrooms because I baked them in a muffin pan (lots of drippings water and greese). Next time, I'll use the dry rub method which is posted above. Also, I baked them for about 25 minutes at 350*. I think that was too long. The cheese mostly dripped off. I think next time, I'll precook the sausage and then stuff the shrooms, top them with the cheese and cook them for perhaps 10 to 12 minutes. Only problem .... I guess I'll have to precook the bacon too because there's no way it'll get done in such a short cook time. Thoughts anyone???


----------



## kratos (May 9, 2008)

I usually stuff the shroom and then cook them until the they are soft when squeezed with a tong, at that moment I will top the shroom with cheese of my choice and then broil for about 5 mins or continue baking them until cheese is just melted.

I stuff the shrooms like a previous poster does.
Dice the stems of the shrooms as well as the shrooms to small to stuff
saute that and onion and celery 
salt and pepper to taste

or 

same as above and add
Crab meat
mayo
Worcestershire sauce


----------



## nomorecoop (May 11, 2008)

Tried some in the smoker last night.  Added Wal-mart mix of real crab meat, shrimp, & lobster.  I bought some cheese cubes of Pepperjack.  Hid the p-jack cheese cube in the center & covered it with the seafood mix.  Also did the same thing with sausage.

Left on smoker at 225 for about 2 1/2 hours.  Came out wonderful.  The nice piece is that it took exactly the same time as ABTs, so 2 great apps with the same appx cooking time!!!!!


----------



## superdave (Jun 8, 2008)

I did my first batch of mushrooms today and they were easier than ABT's and just as good if not better.  I'm going to be making these a lot more!!


----------

